# What are these chubby fellows?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So I saw a pic of these on the internet, and I was wondering if anyone knew what species they are?


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Probably Breviceps mossambicus, or some Breviceps or another. They're pretty cool, and glue each other together when they breed. JVK


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

they almost look like an asian painted bullfrog but the markings are slightly different than commonly seen. Might also be a spadefoot toad...hard to tell.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Their cute lol


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

How do they move haha!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

jkooiman said:


> Probably Breviceps mossambicus, or some Breviceps or another. They're pretty cool, and glue each other together when they breed. JVK


I believe you are right. Here: Also was talking to ass about frog lips earlier -


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Because I know everyone loves bbc just as much as me:


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG they're so cute I think I'm going to go catch some and put them in a viv with thumbnails - don't you think that'd be the greatest? lol 

On a serious note, it's amazing that they have enough energy stored at birth to go from egg to tadpole to frog before eating. They really are cute little boogers!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome video thanks for posting!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

so cool! i want these!


----------

